# Neem oil advice



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Apr 28, 2021)

I am considering purchasing some neem oil to use as a protective pesticide on my slipper orchids, in particular this product that already has an emulsifier added:








Neem Oil Spray Mix, natural plant protection 300 ml to make up to 30 liter spray | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Neem Oil Spray Mix, natural plant protection 300 ml to make up to 30 liter spray at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





I have read that it is quite potent and also has fungicidal qualities.

Please can I have some advice on dosage? I would obviously test it first anyway.


----------



## eds (Apr 28, 2021)

I bought some in 2019 and have found it has a really unpleasant smell that hangs around so would not use it regularly. I also didn't find it very effective against mealy bugs or RSM for me.

As our options are so limited this side of the Atlantic, I am using SB plant invigorator which seems much more effective applied fortnightly and does not have the foul smell!


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Apr 28, 2021)

eds said:


> I bought some in 2019 and have found it has a really unpleasant smell that hangs around so would not use it regularly. I also didn't find it very effective against mealy bugs or RSM for me.
> 
> As our options are so limited this side of the Atlantic, I am using SB plant invigorator which seems much more effective applied fortnightly and does not have the foul smell!


Thank you very much for the advice. Mites are my target so I probably will not bother with it then if it is not effective against those. I have recently gone through my collection twice with the SB Invigorator it does seem to be a good product. I also use garlic smoke fumigators and pyrethrum based products.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2021)

It’s an oil, so any oil would help against mites just by suffocating them
If the neem has gotten old, or hot somewhere, it change its chemical effectiveness some. But as an oil it will still smother mites


----------



## musa (Apr 29, 2021)

I used neem oil in the past, never had negative effects on Paphs. Concerning mites you well can reduce but not extinct them.

@Kate Boyce-Miles what are garlic smoke fumigators? Are they effective?


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2021)

First and foremost, one should not apply any pesticide as a preventive measure. Only as a curative, or you risk developing resistant strains of pests.

That said, it is important that any oil-based product be applied to the plants when they are cool to the touch. If they are warm or even just in sunlight, they can be burned. Personally, I avoid oils altogether.

If possible, go with a concentrated azadirachtin product like Azamax, instead. That is the active ingredient in neem oil, but the dosage is better controlled (natural oils vary in their contents), and avoids the issues of oils.

Azamax is a very effective insecticide and miticide, and unlike most pesticides, is effective on all stages of maturity, not just adults.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2021)

My pesticide mix is peppermint oil soap, Neem oil, alcohol/water/ Merit 75. Only use Neem after watering and then water after using Neem.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Apr 29, 2021)

Ray said:


> First and foremost, one should not apply any pesticide as a preventive measure. Only as a curative, or you risk developing resistant strains of pests.
> 
> That said, it is important that any oil-based product be applied to the plants when they are cool to the touch. If they are warm or even just in sunlight, they can be burned. Personally, I avoid oils altogether.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice. What dosage of AzaMax per litre do you apply for slipper orchids?


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2021)

@Kate Boyce-Miles Check out this post.


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 29, 2021)

I know that neem oil etc are used by a lot of people. But - anybody know if the oils can smother the leaves? Obviously - an appropriate concentration is used. But had wondered about that heheh.


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2021)

I think the bigger concern is burning.


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm going to assume that using recommended concentration of neem oil (or other recommended horticultural oil) on orchids won't smother (kill) orchid leaves.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Apr 30, 2021)

musa said:


> I used neem oil in the past, never had negative effects on Paphs. Concerning mites you well can reduce but not extinct them.
> 
> @Kate Boyce-Miles what are garlic smoke fumigators? Are they effective?



They contain garlic oil which is distributed when the powder is lit.





Fortefog Garlic Greenhouse Smoke Bomb Fumer | Promotes Plant Growth and Health | Helps Combat Fungus and Aphids | Smoke Fogger 27g (2) : Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


Great prices on your favourite Gardening brands, and free delivery on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk




They are more of a deterrent although they are quite effective on flying insects I have found. Alot of insects do not like the smell of garlic. Also garlic smoke has fungicidal qualities and seems quite harmless to my slipper orchids.


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 30, 2021)

Another method is those outdoor electronic pyrethrum type spray dispensers. Puff of insecticide into and over the plants every 'X' hours. Certainly there will be collateral damage (good insects, spiders etc). Maybe be ok if indoors ---- with the indoor equivalent.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (May 2, 2021)

Ray said:


> @Kate Boyce-Miles Check out this post.


Thank you. I do not think I can get this product particularly easily in the UK, unfortunately.


----------

